# Innokin Itaste Svd.



## Johnny2Puffs (2/11/13)

I use a Vivi Nova tank and the coil had good vapour for 1 day then started diminishing until day 3 when it will expire. Sometimes on day 2.
Since I have had the Itaste SVD, I can get great plumes of vapour with the same Vivi Nova coil that is not diminishing at all after 5 days of vaping.
This can only be attributed to the VW that adjusts the voltage accordingly with the deterioration of the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/11/13)

http://www.rebuildable-ecigs.com/sh...-a-ViVi-Nova-with-a-Stainless-Steel-Mesh-Wick

then go rewick your vivi nova with ss mesh my main man  and let us know if it makes an improvement on the already awesome vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/11/13)

I so wish I can win an svd in a competition or something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

I've never had luck with vivi. It gurgles in a few hours after filing, and leaks soon after that. Where did you get your vivi nova?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

Same experience with vivi's, but I must admit, it was a fasttech clone - never tried one from Vision themselves - they were the top clearo before protanks & iClears made the scene, so there must be something to them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

i think mine was a clone as well.It came from eciggies, but stated "a clear" at the bottom. not vivi nova. the cost however was was inline with the real thing and not a clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (3/11/13)

"Aclear" is a chinese knockoff of iClear, same way they knockoff the iPhone with a aphone or hiphone...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/11/13)

Had 2 of those sold by said vendor as vivis. One was a dud, the other worked well, but can not compete with the protank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

